# Vampire helm of discord question



## nandron (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi
The new Vampire book allows you to choose a power that lowers the leadership of your opponent by 1. Also a power that forces an opponent in base to base to test at -3 leadership or reroll their hits, the 2 combined = -4 ld test. If you combine that with the helm of discord, does that mean a test at -4 to be auto hit and no attks back ? I think the the -3 leadership power only applies to its own particular effect eg reroll hits and the helm of discord would test at -1 leadership only. Any ideas ? Do not have vampire book so sorry do not have exact names of the powers.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

The Beguile Power will only apply the -3LD to that roll. But yes Aura of Dark Majesty will give it's -1LD to the roll for Helm of Discord.


----------



## olderplayer (Dec 11, 2009)

The Aura of Dark Majesty explicitly is cumulative, meaning that it stacks with other effects such as Doom and Darkness spell or Beguile (multiple Auras in range, however, do not stack because of the way the rule is written). Beguile is a -3 modifier to the leadership test but does not prevent Aura from also modifying the leadership test. 

Also, Beguile only applies to one model in base contact with the Vampire and the -3 modifier only affects the re-roll to hit leadership test and does not otherwise affect the leadership of the targetted model or unit in any other way. The Helm of Discord leadership test is only modified by the Aura and not by beguile. Also, it would appear that there would be two separate leadership tests, one for the Helm of Discord and one for Beguile. So, for example, a targetted character or model with a LD normally of 9 (directly or from a general in range) would take a LD test on an 8 for the Helm and 5 for Beguile. Also, a BSB in range would ordinarily allow that model to re-roll each test. Obviously, if a model failed the Helm of Discord LD test, then the Beguile test would be irrelevant (re-roll hits has no effect if the model cannont attack or hit).


----------

